# FX6 or sponge filters



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi guys.

75 gallon tank - Pretty much fully stocked.

Currently have 3 large sponge filters running in it.
Last test: Ammonia - 0, Nitrites - 0, Nitrates 0-5ppm.

Here is my question, I have the opportunity to get a new FX6 at a pretty good price but am not sure what a cannister filter will do now except make the tank look a little more professional by removing maybe 1 of the sponge filters.

Biological filtration seems to be fine from the results of my test.

The only pros I can see are:
1) Potentially better mechanical filtration?
2) Tank might look a little cleaner with less sponge filters around
3) Will provide more current in the tank.
4) Provide more flexibility in the future if the mrs ever lets me get a larger tank? Really want a 6 foot long one!

Cons:
1) Even at the discounted price, still a large chunk of change
2) I'm using a plain sand substrate, have read that this might be an issue with the Fx6
3) I've read a lot of mixed reviews regarding the Fx6, most seem to be quite positive.
4) I'm concerned the flow may be too strong for the tank.

I am currently using a 400 gph powerhead wrapped in ladies stockings cause it was too powerful and sucked up a little tetra 

Can you guys think of any pros that might sway me to get it? Am I just being greedy (Stay with the sponges as they are working fine)? I didn't even realize the LFS were selling them until another customer was pointing and saying what a good price they were going for.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

For me canisters are a hassle to maintain if the goal is better mechanical filtration. I've used for mainly bio. Since then I've gone to sumps due to ease of maintenance and customization. Main thing for you is what exactly are you trying to accomplish with the new filter. Flow is best provided by powerheads and also way more economical. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

Good point Tony. I've been doing more reading since then.

I've really only been concerned with filters for biological filtration. A lot of the videos I've seen on youtube have kind of shown me the mechanical filtration side of things that hasn't really occurred to me.

I am happy with the sponge filters, they don't suck up everything but I guess that is what weekly water changes are supposed to help with. I'm also a little concerned for my fish. If a rummynose managed to get stuck in this 400 gph powerhead, I wonder what a 900 gph cannister filter will do O_O. Might wake up with no more fish in the tank.

Does anyone have experience with a strong intake and small fish? The mechanical filtration would be really sweet, in terms of reducing the need for gravel vacuuming the bottom as much.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm running a 1300gph powerhead hooked up at end of the tank, at the middle portion, my smaller fish, cherry barbs, never got sucked in


----------



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

Do you think maybe the fish was sick from shipping? I had the powerhead in the top back corner just to ensure water was moving in the tank and then I saw this poor little guy stuck in it. He died the next day


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to have 4 FX5's on my tank. I put a big piece of sponge on each intake. It diffuses the flow over a larger surface area and it worked pretty well. But occasionally I still get small fish stuck. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

